# ? help



## luberhill (Mar 10, 2015)

I was working on my carport adding rafters....I noticed a wet spot on the underside of the roof deck....it was raining....I measured up the roof to the spot...the only thing I see is it is right in the area where 2 shingles meet...its a low slope roof 3/12? this entire roof has ice and water on the decking 

I dont think its coming above that area because there is a pretty good ( 3/8" ) gap between the 2 sheets of plywood right above the wet spot and there are no drips or wetness in the gap...

I didnt see any low nails etc....so should I lift that shingle and tar/cement under that shingle ??

They are dimensional shingles....I assume I have to wait till it drys up and warms up ?

Pls advise...thank you


----------



## kml1293 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds like it's coming in through a nail that's to close to the seam maybe. Try replacing shingle and putting nail in a different area.


----------

